# Just Recieved A Customs Bill



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Just recieved my customs bill from Fedex for the T-Graph









Â£209.74


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

JoT said:


> Just recieved my customs bill from Fedex for the T-Graph
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PM me if you want more info but Customs import duty on wristwatches is 4.5% of the delivered value. On top of that you will have to pay VAT at 17.5% of delivered value plus the duty (yes, you have to pay VAT on the duty as well...) but you can recliam the VAT if it is solely for business use and you are VAT registered.

So if you paid, say, Â£1000 delivered price for a watch you would have a duty bill of Â£45.00 plus a VAT bill of Â£182.88 total Â£227.88 On top of that there will be a fee for completing and preparing the entry for you. I don't know what Fedex charge but a typical 'industry' price for a Customs Import Entry is about Â£35.

Now Fedex have to guarantee the Â£227.88 to Customs, so they would probably incorporate a charge for the guarantee into the entry processing charge so wouldn't be surprised if the cost of the entry charge is around the Â£40 mark.

To sum up, if you paid around the Â£800 mark as a delivered price for the watch then it's about right.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I have just had a close look at the invoice ... seems they have charged me VAT of Â£204.62 and an administration fee of Â£5.12.

There are no duty charges









The admin fee seems low as well .... maybe they felt sorry for me


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

JoT said:


> I have just had a close look at the invoice ... seems they have charged me VAT of Â£204.62 and an administration fee of Â£5.12.
> 
> There are no duty charges
> 
> ...


Might I ask if the price was in line with what I indicated, and what country it came in from?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

It came from Switzerland with an invoice value of USD1999 (Â£1144) VAT value of Â£1169 (includes postage).


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JoT said:


> Just recieved my customs bill from Fedex for the T-Graph
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You could have bought a nice watch with that, or kept `JOT`


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Bloody hell m8, watch the credit card and the missus











JoT said:


> It came from Switzerland with an invoice value of USD1999 (Â£1144) VAT value of Â£1169 (includes postage).


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > Just recieved my customs bill from Fedex for the T-Graph
> ...


I did buy a nice watch







.... a bit too nice hence the bill


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Ouch!

I've started getting interested in DOXAs (just picked up an Orange Monster on fleabay to see if I can get on with the orange face), but that kind of bill hurts! Looks like I'll be going to 2nd hand route if I like the orange.


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Hi John,

Bummer or what? got to the point where unless it is totally unavoidable i now only buy within the EU or of course here,the duties etc are getting crazy and HMG are looking for every penny.

Nice watch though enjoy it.

Martin


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

mart broad said:


> Hi John,
> 
> Bummer or what? got to the point where unless it is totally unavoidable i now only buy within the EU or of course here,the duties etc are getting crazy and HMG are looking for every penny.
> 
> ...


Well be careful how you buy, even in the EU. VAT and Import duty are totally seperate taxes. Unless you buy an item that is clearly marked "VAT Included" on your invoice, there are procedures in place where the seller has to tell their Customs authority where they have sent the goods and under which tax regime. Essentially if you don't pay the VAT in the country of export (say France, for example) it has to be paid in the country of import, the UK. If you buy exclusive of VAT, you will eventually get a visit from your friendly local VATman who will want his pound of flesh. Import duty is another animal, and of course does not apply for goods in free circulation within the EC nor, under a lot of circumstances, with Switzerland.


----------



## jonsedar (Mar 13, 2005)

egad!

the one I got recently was for a comparitively meagre Â£25 VAT....

for watches around the 1k mark, mebbe its worth actually going in person to the dealer / shop and getting a trip for your money too, rather than it all falling into the coffers of those greedy devoted customs guys.........?


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

I know someone 







who bought a Seiko 600m value $1000 declared for $100.00, watch was shipped from Us to Uk, didn't get charged nowt











jonsedar said:


> egad!
> 
> the one I got recently was for a comparitively meagre Â£25 VAT....
> 
> for watches around the 1k mark, mebbe its worth actually going in person to the dealer / shop and getting a trip for your money too, rather than it all falling into the coffers of those greedy devoted customs guys.........?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

jonsedar said:


> egad!
> 
> the one I got recently was for a comparitively meagre Â£25 VAT....
> 
> for watches around the 1k mark, mebbe its worth actually going in person to the dealer / shop and getting a trip for your money too, rather than it all falling into the coffers of those greedy devoted customs guys.........?


I could have flown to Basle from London City a night in a three star hotel and dinner for less than I paid Revenue and Customs


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Ouch that's bad news John, I've read a few posts on this before about import tax. I seem to remember that it's was discussed earlier which is put me off from bidding on watches in the US









Again if I find something I want will have to try and get it locally unless there is a clear way I can keep Brown's chubby little fingers off it


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Doesnt sound too bad... I thought the TG ws 2499USD... thats what my invoice said and what I got charged duty on...









We should bear in mind that not evryone gets hit with VAT / duty etc. Doxa ship using FedEx which is very upfront and will ALWAYS collect the duty for any govt. Also Doxa will always fully insure their products when sending out and include the full invoice with its value with the parcel. Doxa will also not pretend they are your friend/brother/cousin or anyone else to get you off the duty and will only act as a supplier from overseas... they are being upfront but we get shafted.

What irks most is that the same watch shipped to the US attracts a US$45 import duty fee... thats all....


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi John

I really sympathise with you... here in Finland the customs are really sharp, they stop anything / everything over $50, the odd one slips though.

I have been caught out a few times, and had to go and see the customs people to pay the duty.

Only yesterday I have just received a letter from them asking me to come down to the customs office and open a package from Taiwan ($40 declared on it)...

...I know I have a parcal from Bill Yao on the way, so I expect that will be captured as well. So I will wait for that letter and go to the customs only once.

*Rant on.!*

Why aren't these people catching the drugs pushes and arms dealers instead of us WIS.??

*Rant off.!*

Thanks

deano


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

JonW said:


> Doesnt sound too bad... I thought the TG ws 2499USD... thats what my invoice said and what I got charged duty on...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes you are right Jon .... I did pay USD2499


----------



## alfinson (Feb 2, 2006)

Be glad that you don't have to pay the taxes/VAT here in Sweden, they are the highest in the world (woho for the ignorant Mr. Persson...).

When I buy watches from outside the EU I always try to get them daclared as gift and with a total value of 20 USD, works most of the times. The only problem is when a Seamaster GMT get lost on the way and you only can collect 20 USD from the insurance


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

deano42 said:


> *Rant on.!*
> 
> Why aren't these people catching the drugs pushes and arms dealers instead of us WIS.??
> 
> ...


It's a sad tale when it come down to this, but catching them involves a lot more hard work and effort where as we are easy pickings


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

C***S.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> C***S.












sometimes less is more


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Mrcrowley said:


> C***S.


One small word that sums it up well


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Chums?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JoT said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > JoT said:
> ...


You know what I meant


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

bry1975 said:


> I know someone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess you wouldnt have been smiling if it had gone missing and you were only getting 60 quid payout Bry...

Its a pain but you have to allow for shipping and duties when you buy a watch,

As Paul said 'C***s'


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


I know you know you know that I know what you meant









JoT didnt sell







despite having 16 watchers .... it will be up again tonight


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JoT said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > JoT said:
> ...


What`s the starting price, I might be lucky


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

FEDEX always ping me for duties, yet IME they are not very helpful (or reasonable) when shipping watches. All in all, the USPS do as well as anyone, just have to pack securely.

I've got a FEDEX invoice pending for a recent purchase - that purple and orange letter really takes the joy out of a new watch









This thread makes me think that I should have taken the Germany assignment when it was on offer: US companies ship to me as if I were CONUS and I could have trans-shipped to you lot. As JoT wrote, even if you took a train to visit it would still have been less dear than satifying HM Gov't appetite  Alas, it looks as if I'm heading to the Pacific NW, details to follow.

I will tell you that I am coming to Cardiff and E'burgh in Sep '07, so get yer orders in now! 







Barring another mid-east holiday, that is


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nalu said:


> I will tell you that I am coming to Cardiff and E'burgh in Sep '07, so get yer orders in now!


Careful Colin with an offer like that you may need to requisition one of these....


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nalu said:


> I will tell you that I am coming to Cardiff and E'burgh in Sep '07, so get yer orders in now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The RWC







Nice one Colin


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> I will tell you that I am coming to Cardiff and E'burgh in Sep '07, so get yer orders in now! Barring another mid-east holiday, that is


Mines a pint then thanks Colin


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Yes but if you picked up your new Doxa in Basel you would pay the Swiss Duty on the watch... 16% ISTR. a small saving but wont cover the flight....









In all my sales round the world only one has paid any VAT/Duty and that country is pretty hot on duty and it ended up arriving in the wrong city and was carried by a guest carrier... yes it was FedEx again... grrr...

Colin, Ohh Imagine how many trips you would have been making to the PO if you did end up in Germany! it may have been just a tad too scary to contemplate! Interested in the new details - does this coincide with the original plans to be here near the end of the year?


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Cusoms in the UK drives me mad! I've had to pay them twice for one watch (bought from Japan, was faulty, sent back for a replacement) and because the watches were different I ended up paying twice no matter how much I tried to explain or complained.

Another time I left a pair of Gucci jeans at a hotel in NYC, so I telephoned the hotel & they kindly sent them back to me, insured. Customs intercepted and charged my over fifty notes to 'import' them - regardless of the fact that I bought them in Harrods in London! Again explaining & complaining gets you nowhere!

Rant over ..

/vince ..


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That's pretty bad Vince







have we any forum members that actually work for customs as so far nobody has got anything positive to say about them.







I'm sure they do a good job sometimes.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

PhilM said:


> That's pretty bad Vince
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I am not a Customs Officer but I have worked in the import/export industry for 35 years and have daily dealings with Customs so I feel that I can offer a valid viewpoint. Let's face it - Customs are only applying a set of rules that the Government, as part of the larger EU, has given them to enforce. Customs have always had two remits; they are enforcers of import controls (i.e. capturing smugglers etc.) and they are collectors of taxes (import duty, excise duty, VAT etc.) One could argue that they seem awfully keen to collect their taxes at times, but there is a well established disputes procedure for anything you consider too zealous, such a s the incidents with the jeans and replacement watches mentioned earlier in the thread.

My experience is that if you present a decent case with proper documentary evidence you will get a fair hearing.

It seems to me that a lot of you are bellyaching because the Customs people won't let you break the law. If you import expensive, luxury goods you have to pay tax - it was ever thus and will never change. This concept is common to almost all countries througout the world, and it is only the degree of cost that varies. If you think that taxes are set too high, or should not even exist then contact your MP and tell him/her. And jolly good luck to you, too!

In short, Customs are simply doing their job - if it wasn't Customs, it would be some other Government department. You might not like it, but the law is the law after all.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

I imported a $90.00 watch & this value was declared on the label. However, the decimal point was not very clear & customs charged as if it was $900.00 and, of course, I had to pay to get my hands on it.

I followed the queries procedure and the money was returned within a few days









Generally, there should be no nasty surprises about customs charges and it's best to factor them into the 'real' total cost of a potential purchase before deciding to import.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Barryboy said:


> Customs people won't let you break the law.......................... the law is the law after all.


this is the crux and like all UK citizens I feel we pay too much in taxes of all kinds.

Perhaps we need a govt. that will cut taxes (with specific emphasis on the taxes applied to the import of wristwatches)


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> Barryboy said:
> 
> 
> > Customs people won't let you break the law.......................... the law is the law after all.
> ...


Stan`s `ARSE` Party might be our best bet there


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

JoT said:


> Nalu said:
> 
> 
> > I will tell you that I am coming to Cardiff and E'burgh in Sep '07, so get yer orders in now!
> ...


Yes sir! I'm putting a tour together, with hopefully my UK military contacts getting some social matches together  We're even talking about possibly an Utah-Sword/PdH/Pegasus Bridge tour too - anyone done this? Can it be done in one day?

Jason, I'm assuming the "a" preceeding the measurement is euphemistic 

Jon, the Sep trip is to Buenos Aires - I'm meeting my fellow Bustards there. But as I said, they would mule for us if needed. It's unrelated to my move, other than it makes the trip to BA 2K miles longer and more dear









Mac, it's looking like I may be acting Brigadier this summer for a few weeks, a C-130 might be possible!







If this comes to pass, photos of me at the HQ will be posted
















Back OT: I understand Barry's point, but I think it's the mis-application of said tariffs that rankles. For example, paying duty on an American product shipped to me from Australia (or anywhere else) is irksome. Particularly so if it's used/second hand! Why should I pay duty on a used item, the value of which is entirely debatable? As the son of a man who worked in transportation/distribution the majority of his life, I understand the reasons for tariffs. It's just that I think the majority of those reasons are, or are rapidly becoming, irrelevant in today's world. So we're back to PG's solution of using your vote!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nalu said:


> Mac, it's looking like I may be acting Brigadier this summer for a few weeks


Might we have to start saluting and calling you `Sir`in a clipped tone









I`ve never been in the military and therefore never had to salute, although I have had a number of Ward Sisters, Charge Nurses and Nursing Officers who

I could tell really thought I should do


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nalu said:


> Mac, it's looking like I may be acting Brigadier this summer for a few weeks, a C-130 might be possible!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Give us some warning so we can practice our "Yes Sir"


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

Barryboy said:


> In short, Customs are simply doing their job - if it wasn't Customs, it would be some other Government department. You might not like it, but the law is the law after all.


Good point...

I spoke with a Finnish friend today and they offered me this sober advice:



Everything is taxable.

Tax must always be paid.

To simple for words, but thats the law I suppose.

Oh well off to the customs people tomorrow to free my package...

Thanks

deano


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Was it Oscar Wilde who said

'Only two things in life are certain , death and taxes'


----------

